# KISS 2009-10-31 - at the 'Voodoo Music Experience' in New Orleans - Day 2 (13x)



## Claudia (1 Nov. 2009)

thx The Elder​


----------



## Q (2 Nov. 2009)

let's rock! :thumbup:


----------

